# What's your favorite name for a BBQ Team?



## bbq engineer

Hi Everyone,

I have to tell you that the creativity around BBQ team names is amazing. Last year, me and Mrs. Engineer were at the American Royal walking around, and taking in all of the sights, smells (and a few beers), and checking out some of the party's. Some of the names were hilarious, some were creative. Mrs. Engineer really liked IQUE...she told them that if she were on the team they would have to change it to Hi, IQUE!

I also like:
FUBAR-B-Q
Hoggy Style


----------



## gene111

Butts-N-Racks of course!!


----------



## fire it up

IQUE...Hmmmm
How about High-QUE?


----------



## ciolli

Hoggy Style is awesome...


----------



## bbqhead

I like WE DID IT BBQ!, our team name.


----------



## meandmytwodogs

Word.

Dave


----------



## meandmytwodogs

I'm going to keep my own fav idea to my self for now but since you are the BBQ Engineer, I would Christen thee "CHOO CHOO BBQ!"
 My father in law is a model train guy so thats where my mind went.

Dave


----------



## meandmytwodogs

Now that's good!

Dave


----------



## tell you what bbq

My team name...TELL YOU WHAT! BBQ
"ASHkickin' Q"

Every time we DRINK...I mean, SMOKE... we start sentences with..."Tell you what..." or, "Lemme TELL YOU WHAT..."


----------



## meandmytwodogs

Just made this one up but how about "Slap Yo Mamma BBQ"?

Dave


----------



## meateater

How'z about "Rub My Butt" or "Smoke On The Water, And Fire In The Sky""


----------



## smokeguy

I'm fond of Smokewood BBQ.  

And it just so happens that the domain name is for sale right now - just PM me!


----------



## rio_grande

I like the name pork pulling plowboys,,,, Has a ring to it,,,

Not sure what I would call one if I were doing it.


----------



## shooterrick

See Card Below:  LOL


----------



## dirt guy

My brother's team is named "Bass 'Akard BBQ". Here are pics of his original smoker:


----------

